# How many new lodges ?



## ebojones (Jan 3, 2015)

How many brothers have started lodges within the last 1-5 years on here? Can you expound on the experience, and or difficulties in doing so?


----------



## chrmc (Jan 3, 2015)

Probably not many. Most GL laws in different jurisdictions are very tough on the requirements for starting new lodges, so it rarely happen. 
I know of one in Houston within the last 3 years or so, and think that may more or less be it in Texas.


----------



## RyanC (Jan 3, 2015)

I have been luck to be part of a group of Masons looking to start a new lodge, it will be a T.O. lodge. We hope to have a dispensation in April to Form the Lodge and hope that next year we will get a Charter. Right now we will start as a club to get all the ground work done, By-Laws, Officers and so on. One thing going for us is it is our GM hopes to start more T.O.'s in NY.


----------



## RyanC (Jan 3, 2015)

Some of things that will be challenge will be, money, masonic regalia, members, a lodge room, officers (as per our Grand Lodge, the Master, Wardens, and Deacons can not hold those position in any other Lodge), every lodge in our region must approve of us forming this new lodge.


----------



## ebojones (Jan 3, 2015)

Great input gents. Hope is still alive....


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jan 3, 2015)

I worked most of last year to get one going, a research lodge as part of the GM's to-do list for his year.   Actually had the dispensation in hand for three weeks...   then the old past GM's didn't approve continuing it over to the next year.   Learned a whole lot during the process, though...


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 4, 2015)

It was 2000-2001 that I was the UD Master.  The process will vary a great deal between jurisdictions. I recommend you have experienced Masons who are also respected in your GL support the effort. Indeed, that is my recommendation with any action requiring GL approval.


----------



## ebojones (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Brothers. Absent a rash of information I will say that several members of my lodge have left, and several others are expressing their desire to either demit, or leave. I just started this journey, and want to be a part of a possitive fraternity. Some brothers have expressed to issue of starting a new lodge that WILL be a possitive influence on new Masons, and the community, and I would be on board with that in a heartbeat. Let's just say we are NOT being fed as young Master Masons by our current lodge. MM raised 3 years ago are clueless to the craft for lack of being taught. I was raised on OCT. 18th 2014 and can honestly say that I have not missed 1 meeting, and havent opened in due form, or worn my apron since. Just not experiencing the Masonic things I signed on for. With that said I can relate to the brothers brought in before me and the other 2 brothers raised with me.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 4, 2015)

Perhaps at one of the bull sessions, explain you would like to see the lodge open and close at the next meeting?  Perhaps inviting the district deputy along would help.  FWIW, you have my sympathy.  I'd invite you over to one of our Utah Lodges, but it's a bit of a hike!


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 4, 2015)

I have never started a new lodge. BUT- I am very interested in the process, and I have researched the regulations, here in VA (My lodge membership is KY, but I reside in VA). I agree, that different GLs have different procedures.  I am interested in starting a "lodge of the arts", similar to the lodge of the arts in Seattle WASH.(See www.daylightmasons.org  )  I am also interested in learning the experiences of anyone who has ever started a "Theme" lodge.

One response I keep hearing:  Whenever I ask someone "how do you start a new lodge?", I always get "Why do you want to start a new lodge? We already have enough lodges in Virginia". I reply "yes, there are many lodges here, but there is no lodge of the arts".


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 5, 2015)

cemab4y said:


> One response I keep hearing:  Whenever I ask someone "how do you start a new lodge?", I always get "Why do you want to start a new lodge? We already have enough lodges in Virginia".



In the US about a century ago there was a consensus decision to switch from small lodges to large lodges.  I understand the financial reasoning - A large lodge can afford a much larger nice building.  Lodges went from meeting upstairs from the general store to meeting in a nice building at the center of town.  Cities started having magnificent structures.  My mother lodge's building is so nice visitors from outside of the US tend to ask if it is the grand lodge building for California.

Unfortunately these large buildings were a part of a bubble.  They depended on large membership plus inflation adjusted degree fees.  Neither of those happened.  Even dues did not keep up with inflation.  During the Depression many lodges sold their buildings to keep their members from going hungry and over the decades since as the large buildings aged few have been able to turn a positive cash flow from tenants to pay for their own maintenance.

Now there's a gradual recognition that small lodges have always been the most common world wide, but plenty of older brothers are not aware of events outside of their own neighborhood.

If a town does not have a lodge, the sale pitch to found a lodge there should be easy.  In a town with lodges it's a harder sales pitch to found a specialty lodge when older members remember absorbing failed specialty lodges.  Lodges are supposed to have a life cycle coming and going.  Don't worry about the detractors.  They have their own context based on their own history.  Rather new guys and go for it.  Meet upstairs of the thrift shop.


----------



## ebojones (Jan 5, 2015)

Brother I am willing to meet in that feed store as long as I can receive the mouth to ear that I signed up for. I must admit that the feed store sounds good right now. At least there is running water, and a restroom in there. I didn't have the privilage of visiting the lodge first before joining because location is VERY remote rural, and location was not disclosed. I and all candidates were interviewd at the S.W. business. When we were directed to the location to be entered I was shocked at what I saw. Very bad shape with siding falling off. I thought this was part of a test or something. The other 2 candidates and I were just shocked. No running water and no restrooms either. But we pressed on anyways. Not going to even go into the interior and lack of seeing anything that we expected to see once brought into the light. NOTHING!!!


----------



## ebojones (Jan 5, 2015)

It's listed at the bottom of my post. Pride of Coolidge #282. There is a website for it but no contact info on there nor a pic of the lodge. Check it out


----------



## ebojones (Jan 5, 2015)

What lodge are you with in Houston Brother dalinkou ?


----------



## bupton52 (Jan 6, 2015)

ebojones said:


> How many brothers have started lodges within the last 1-5 years on here? Can you expound on the experience, and or difficulties in doing so?



Starting a lodge because of being dissatisfied with your current lodge is definitely not the answer. Use your vote. Make the change that way if leadership is the problem. I read so much that I often times find myself bringing information to the lodge versus taking something away, it just depends.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 6, 2015)

I have seen several times lodges consolidated in to another lodge and what people think happens is there are 20 people attening both so if they merge then 40 people will attend and what actually happens is 20 people still attend...cause u will have bitter individuals from both lodges that dont attend anymore


----------



## RyanC (Jan 8, 2015)

bupton52 said:


> Starting a lodge because of being dissatisfied with your current lodge is definitely not the answer. Use your vote. Make the change that way if leadership is the problem. I read so much that I often times find myself bringing information to the lodge versus taking something away, it just depends.


Starting a new lodge with like mind brothers might be far easier than changing a old one. The T.O. Lodge we hope to start, will give what I hope I have been missing and what I thought Freemasonry was about, I will still be a member in my Mother Lodge because it will also give me the things that a T.O. Lodge is not set up for.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 8, 2015)

I am VERY interested in the TO lodge phenomenon. I read that there TO lodges in the USA and Canada. I find the whole concept fascinating! The chamber of reflection, and the esoteric ideals. I wager that if someone tried the concept in Kentucky, the GL would shoot it down. "We never had one before".


----------



## chrmc (Jan 8, 2015)

cemab4y said:


> I am VERY interested in the TO lodge phenomenon. I read that there TO lodges in the USA and Canada. I find the whole concept fascinating! The chamber of reflection, and the esoteric ideals. I wager that if someone tried the concept in Kentucky, the GL would shoot it down. "We never had one before".



Check http://masonicrestorationfoundation.org/ among other resources. Can also recommend Cliff Porter's book "A Traditional Observance Lodge" if you haven't read it.


----------



## chrmc (Jan 8, 2015)

RyanC said:


> I will still be a member in my Mother Lodge because it will also give me the things that a T.O. Lodge is not set up for.



Which things are you thinking about?


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 9, 2015)

cemab4y said:


> I wager that if someone tried the concept in Kentucky, the GL would shoot it down. "We never had one before".


Is TN that much more progressive?
http://www.conlegium779.org/


----------



## Rick Carver (Jan 9, 2015)

Kansas has started 3 new Lodges in the past 5 years, all of which are TO or specialty Lodges. During the same time frame, twice as many have folded or merged.


----------



## ebojones (Jan 15, 2015)

Re-purposed these old bed post and hopefully my lodge will accept them, as we don't have any.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/61comet/16100379397/


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 15, 2015)

Clever. Where did you get the spheres?


----------



## bupton52 (Jan 16, 2015)

ebojones said:


> Re-purposed these old bed post and hopefully my lodge will accept them, as we don't have any.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/61comet/16100379397/


Can you do find some more of those bedposts?


----------



## ebojones (Jan 17, 2015)

bupton52 I'm sure I can find suitable ones, as they are discarded on the regular. I also have made benches from discarded head and foot boards.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/61comet/16117577380/


----------



## ebojones (Jan 22, 2015)

Started on the 3 L's
https://www.flickr.com/photos/61comet/15724315893/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/61comet/16318307496/


----------



## RyanC (Jan 22, 2015)

Is this about new lodges or bed post?


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 22, 2015)

ebojones said:


> Started on the 3 L's
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/61comet/15724315893/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/61comet/16318307496/


I saw the picture. Does "3L refer to three lights?


----------



## ebojones (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes sir without saying . Lessors


----------



## ebojones (Jan 23, 2015)

RyanC if you read it's entirety it all ties in


----------



## bupton52 (Jan 24, 2015)

ebojones said:


> RyanC if you read it's entirety it all ties in



If you happen to have a price for those, or some similar, let me know. Highland Heights #200 could use a set.


----------



## ebojones (Jan 25, 2015)

bupton52 said:


> If you happen to have a price for those, or some similar, let me know. Highland Heights #200 could use a set.


If you have, or buy the globes I could do them fairly inexpensive. I bought two identical globes and painted the celestial myself for $100.


----------



## ebojones (Jan 28, 2015)

Im done...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/61comet/16203537228/


----------

